# Jackass 2 UnCut Review



## ACGREEN (Feb 23, 2007)

Very funny movie if you like the Jackass series. You will grimace in pain as you laugh your guts out. This movie lacked the disgusting, throw-up in your mouth kind of skits that the first movie had, but it is equally as funny. If you have a snake phobia, then I recommend that you see a different movie.

As fair as the audio and video, I would rate these as below average for a DVD at best. But you do not show this movie as a showcase to your theater, you show this movie as a way to separate the guys from the wives.


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

I loved JA2!!


----------

